# Smoking 20lbs Turkey - Yay or Nay?



## brandonb (Nov 21, 2009)

I've read a few places that do not recommend smoking a turkey over 12lbs since it will be in the danger zone for too long. I have a 20lbs turkey I was planning to smoke for Thanksgiving. Am I okay to smoke it?


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 21, 2009)

It's been done.  I stick ta the 12 pounders myself.  But yer gonna have ta run yer heat up there in the 350° - 375° area.  I'd spatchcock that bird to.


----------



## got14u (Nov 21, 2009)

It would depend on what temps you smoke it at....if you can smoke at the same temps your oven is. then there is no difference for the amount of time in the danger zone. that's a big freakin turkey


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm doing one this year and have before. Not a problem. Kick your temps up to the 300º + range and enjoy. Just remember to keep your prep area clean and sanitized and don't mess around. 

Bring pics!


----------



## alx (Nov 21, 2009)

I have grill/smoked a 23 pounder before.My temps were 340-360 degrees.I used 3 funnels of charcoal in my WSM and ran her wide open and know water...

I like 16-18 pounders myself and prefer Hens over toms.The big 20 pound tom turkeys have way more bone structure then a hen which has more meat and less bone from my experiences...


----------



## brandonb (Nov 21, 2009)

Will smoking it at 300-350 dry it out at all? Also, what's spatchcock??

Also, how long should I expect it to take?


----------



## raceyb (Nov 21, 2009)

Travconman is correct. Only way to safely follow USDA recommendations and smoke it is to spatchcock it. Going by Jeff's recommendations and safe food handling practices, that turkey is too big to smoke whole. Spatchcock means to use poultry shears and cut out the spine and lay the bird flat.

Anybody that says differently is contradicting Jeff.


----------



## brandonb (Nov 21, 2009)

Just read about spatchcocking. Does that change the moisture, flavor, or texture of the finished product?


----------



## alx (Nov 21, 2009)

It will only dry out if overcooked.

I use 14 minutes a pound at 320-340 as a basic guidline.Thats when i start checking the thighs..


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 21, 2009)

Spatchcocking is removing the bone structure from the bird. Some remove just the back bone, some all the bone. Look it up on Google or YouTube.

As for contradicting Jeff - I don't mind. I have done it and it can be done safely and very effectively. Use safe food handling and prep practices and don't mess around with low n slow for poultry - ever. It doesn't help the meat tenderize it just gives it a chance to breed bacteria.

My opinion is to go for it and enjoy your meal. Be safe first and foremost.


----------



## got14u (Nov 21, 2009)

The key thing here is temps...you can smoke things above 300 degrees. so in essence it is just like putting it in a oven. So you can smoke your turkey and conform to USDA guidelines at the same time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I guess I to will contradict Jeff..lol


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd brine it, but ya don't have ta.  It shouldn't be much different then cookin that bird in yer oven, cept yer addin smoke to it.  

A good sharp pair a kitchen shears, ya cut down each side a the backbone an remove it.  Lets ya lay ther bird out flat so there is more surface area an less hollow cavities as such.  Speeds up the cookin time it does.

Ya can also use a nice spritz ta help with flavour, moisture an color.


----------



## got14u (Nov 21, 2009)

I do like the idea of spatchcocking or what ever it's called..thanks travcoman45 I had never heard of that.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 21, 2009)

This isn't a turkey, but it is the same procedure for both.


----------



## nette (Nov 23, 2009)

I find myself in the same boat as brandonb with a 20# bird.  The first turkey I smoked, I stood up --- it wasn't attractive but tasted good.  Would that work a larger bird?  

nette


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree spatchcocking is the only way to do this safely - good luck with the smoke


----------



## raceyb (Nov 23, 2009)

I would not advocate any of you guys smoking 20 lb birds. But since it appears many of you are going too, make sure you use extra charcoal or turn that propane up and get that thing hottttttt.  If you don't, you're playing with salmonella and sick holiday guests.


----------



## mattyj2001 (Nov 23, 2009)

New member, been smoking meat for about five years. This is the exact question I came here to ask. Awesome!

I'm getting a free bird from work tomorrow and they say it could be 'up to 18 pounds'. I've smoked smaller birds to great success but I'd hate to ruin this one, I have family over.

I was thinking about making a 'back-up brisket' but I was worried about the higher temperature for the turkey. Is there a problem smoking a modest-sized (let's say 8-9 pounds, I don't have the brisket yet either. It's coming from a firend who's in the wholesale butchering business and that's how big they sell their briskets) brisket at 320+ degrees?

Any advice, including 'don't do it'?


----------



## bassman (Nov 23, 2009)

Not so long ago, I smoked this one (spatchcocked).  This was about a 19 pound.  Came out perfect.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Then I'll have to contradict him. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I did a big (18-20 lb) turkey last year. Smoked all night and day, with the smoker never getting past 225. It came out great, and no one got sick.

Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## got14u (Nov 23, 2009)

My question would be can you even cook a 20lb turkey in the oven ???


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Really good advise, especially regarding the temps. Those are the same temps I use to smoke chicken. Points for the good health advise.


----------



## plj (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep. We've been cooking two or three 20-24 lb turkeys every thanksgiving and xmas for several generations, yes, a 20 lb turkey fits in the oven and the smoker.


----------



## smoken yankee (Nov 23, 2009)

I did a 24 lb last year and it came out fine, the temp was between 300* and 350* for seven hours and it didn't dry out and no I didn't brine it, I just put a piece of fat back on the rack above (over the breast) and let it drip onto it. I use a propane smoker with a drip pan with hot water. This year will be doing a 20 lb the same way I've done them in the past with no problems. Just my .02


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 23, 2009)

Smoking large birds at low temps is dangerous because many times it will not get out of the danger zone in time. Thats not saying if you do it you will make everybody sick you may get away with it once or a hundred times but that one time you don't isn't going to be good. 
Smoking large birds at high temps is a bit different they usually will pass through the danger zone just fine at temps of 325-350 just like in an oven. You won't get as much smoke in the bird before it gets done but you will keep your family/friends much safer. Personally I find the amount of smoke at the higher temps to be good and evidentially the people who eat it do too by the requests I get to do them


----------

